# Hows your plot doing



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I put in an acre of beans two weeks ago in Perry....have not been back, hope there was rain...how's everyones plots doing in SE....?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I did poor man plot this year. a buddy and I bought 3 bags of the no till seed.
it was rye, clover and oats.
the only things i'm seeng are rye and clover....
should we mow it? will it come back thinker?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It took a while on my new plot. Just Ladino and Alsike and ALOT of over seeding but it is coming in. I need to go mow off the taller weeds. (first picture) the other plot is existing from last year and i have mowed it 3 times already. Its thicker than hell.. Again Alsike and Ladino. First plot is about half acre and second is around an acre.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fish4wall said:


> I did poor man plot this year. a buddy and I bought 3 bags of the no till seed.
> it was rye, clover and oats.
> the only things i'm seeng are rye and clover....
> should we mow it? will it come back thinker?


Assuming it was annual rye grain, no. Annuals won’t spread and fill in, they grow from the seeds only. The clover MIGHT, but there are annual and perennial clovers so it would depend on the variety you planted. Annual mixes like that usually do better planted in late summer.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Assuming it was annual rye grain, no. Annuals won’t spread and fill in, they grow from the seeds only. The clover MIGHT, but there are annual and perennial clovers so it would depend on the variety you planted. Annual mixes like that usually do better planted in late summer.


Gotcha..thanks for the info..i'll try to get a pic and post it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think that the throw and grow mixes contain Rye Grass, not Cereal Rye. Cereal Rye is preferable to Rye Grass by deer. As Magis said, Cereal Rye should be planted later in the year. If planted this early it will have too much fibrous material by fall to be palatable. I rented out a field that just got planted last week. We've had some perfect rain showers for germination. The beans popped this week. My clover has been looking really good so far this year. I've got White Dutch, Giant White Ladino, Red, Alsike, and Crimson growing.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well found out my buddies sister mowed our plot.... 
thanks for the info


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My red and white clover has grown really well so far. This heat and dry weather might burn it up a bit though. We need some rain.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Checked 1 of mine today. Clover looked really good. A few weeds here and there that I may spot spray as soon as this weather breaks


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Muddy-clover looks real good. I can see deer munching that up right away.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Kenlow. We took a walk last night at 6:00 and ran a doe and yearling out of the clover. They have been out eating clover a lot mid day and early evening. We run deer off several times a week in broad daylight when we are walking. The does get habituated to us and come right back.


----------

